# "Metro 2033" - Ranger-DLC auf PC kostenlos!



## Painkiller (1. August 2010)

Moin @ all 

Es sind weiter Infos zum DLC von Metro 2033 bekannt gegeben worden.

Die Download-Erweiterung Ranger Pack für den Ego-Shooter Metro 2033  erscheint am *3. August 2010 über die Online-Plattform Steam*.

Die Entwickler von 4A Games haben dies über die  offizielle Twitter-Seite von Metro 2033 bekannt gegeben. 

Das DLC erweitert das Spiel um die beiden  neuen Waffen *Heavy Automatic Shotgun* und *Volt Driver*, *neue Achievements*  und *zwei neue Spielmodi*: *Ranger-Modus* und *Hardcore-Modus*.

Im Ranger-Modus wird die zur Verfügung stehende Munition stark  verringert. Zum Ausgleich verursachen die Waffen aber auch deutlich mehr  Schaden. 
Dadurch werden Spieler und Gegner gleichermaßen gefährlicher! 

Im Hardcore-Modus hat hat 4AGames die HUD-Elemente für die  Waffen- und Munitionsanzeige entfernt und sogar das Fadenkreuz aus dem Spiel genommen...
Dies soll den Realismus deutlich erhöhen.

Das Beste an dem DLC ist meiner Meinung nach, jedoch der Preis.

Denn das Ranger-DLC ist für die PC-Version *kostenlos*! 


Quelle: Twitter

Herzlichen Dank an den PCGHX-User "*boerigard*" für den Hinweis im Metro 2033 Sammelthread! 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/76075-sammelthread-metro-2033-a.html

MFG
Pain


----------



## Rizzard (1. August 2010)

Also fügt der DLC dem Spiel nur die neuen Modis und Waffen hinzu, aber keinen spielerischen Inhalt wie die Fortsetzung der Story oder der Gleichen?


----------



## Dudemeister (1. August 2010)

Cool die Heavy Shotgun aus der Collector's für alle. Da finde ich gut. Ich habe mir das Spiel erst spät gekauft und die sah in den Videos schon sehr fein aus.

Ich denke, dass der DLC kostenlos ist, da es kaum Kunden gibt, die für 2 Waffen im Single Player Geld ausgeben oder das Spiel deswegen nochmal durchspielen. 

Für erhöhten Schwierigkeitsgrad zu zahlen wäre - das würde doch wahrlich niemand machen.


----------



## Painkiller (1. August 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Also fügt der DLC dem Spiel nur die neuen Modis und Waffen hinzu, aber keinen spielerischen Inhalt wie die Fortsetzung der Story oder der Gleichen?



Nein... Die Fortsetzung der Geschichte wird evtl. in Metro 2035 behandelt. 





> Cool die Heavy Shotgun aus der Collector's für alle. Da finde ich gut.  Ich habe mir das Spiel erst spät gekauft und die sah in den Videos schon  sehr fein aus.
> 
> Ich denke, dass der DLC kostenlos ist, da es kaum Kunden gibt, die für 2  Waffen im Single Player Geld ausgeben oder das Spiel deswegen nochmal  durchspielen.
> 
> Für erhöhten Schwierigkeitsgrad zu zahlen wäre - das würde doch wahrlich niemand machen.


Genau... Wenn mehrere Firmen ihre DLC´s kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen würden, wäre das wieder ein gewaltiger Schritt in Richtung Kundenfreundlichkeit & Kundenbindung 

Das was man heute "DLC" nennt, hatte früher den Namen "Patch". Leider hat sich die Firmenpolitik der Spielehersteller & Publisher stark ins negative verändert...

Daher ist es positiv, das das DLC von Metro 2033 kostenlos wird...


----------



## thysol (1. August 2010)

Dass freut mich ja dass dass kostenlos ist.


----------



## Low (1. August 2010)

Es ist nur kostenlos weil ich am 3. August bday habe =D

Gut das es 2 neue Modis gibt. Das Spiel ist viel zu leicht


----------



## demanio (1. August 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Nein... Die Fortsetzung der Geschichte wird in Metro 2034 behandelt.
> Das Spiel ist bereits in der Entwicklung.



Nö Metro 2034 erzählt eine eigene Geschichte, zwar mit einer aus Metro 2033 gut bekannten Figur als Hauptperson, aber eine Fortsetzung ist das ganze nicht.

@DLC: Schön das sowas endlich mal kostenlos rausgerückt würd.


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. August 2010)

Gute News, hab das Game heute zum ersten Mal installiert.

Der Hardcore-Modus klingt sehr interessant.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. August 2010)

Ich möchte Hardcore und Ranger kombinieren 

HUD und Fadenkreuz saugt und Gegner, die ein halbes Magazin schlucken, ebenfalls.


----------



## Painkiller (1. August 2010)

der Moloch schrieb:


> Gute News, hab das Game heute zum ersten Mal interessiert.
> 
> Der Hardcore-Modus klingt sehr interessant.




Freut mich, das die News gefällt... 



> Ich möchte Hardcore und Ranger kombinieren
> 
> HUD und Fadenkreuz saugt und Gegner, die ein halbes Magazin schlucken, ebenfalls.



Was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden, oder!?


----------



## Bullvai (2. August 2010)

Na endlich *freu*

Sehr gut das es bei einem Kostenlosen dlc geblieben ist.

Weiß einer warum das nun solange gedauert hat?
Angekündigt würde es doch schon vor ein,zwei Monaten glaube ich.


----------



## Painkiller (2. August 2010)

Gute Frage...

Soweit ich weiß, ist Metro 2034 schon in der Entwicklung... evtl. hat sich dadurch der Termin etwas verschoben....


----------



## boerigard (2. August 2010)

Zumindest ein Grund war ein Bug im DLC, weswegen Microsoft den Release für die XBox 360 nicht ansegnen konnte/wollte.
Twitter / Metro 2033: @PerchIC we are literally ...


> 7:43 PM Jun 29th
> we are literally just trying to squash a bug that's preventing Microsoft sign off... it's effectively 'done'


----------



## Superwip (3. August 2010)

Oho! Ein kostenloser Inhaltspatch! Vor zwei Jahren noch eher die Regel als die Ausnahme, sehr positiv, dass die nicht bei diesem DLC Trend mitmachen!


----------



## Painkiller (3. August 2010)

Superwip schrieb:


> Oho! Ein kostenloser Inhaltspatch! Vor zwei Jahren noch eher die Regel als die Ausnahme, sehr positiv, dass die nicht bei diesem DLC Trend mitmachen!


 

Find ich auch gut! Vorallem weil Metro 2033 als erstes als Geheimtipp gehandelt wurde, und sich später als sehr gutes Spiel entpuppt hat....


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. August 2010)

Der Download scheint noch nicht online zu sein, finde ihn nicht, und steam bietet mir den DLC auch noch nicht an.

Oder hat schon jemand den Patch gesaugt ?


----------



## boerigard (3. August 2010)

Wurde für PC um einen Tag verschoben (für XBox 360 aber bereits erhältlich):
Twitter / Metro 2033: apologies, but it looks li ...


> apologies, but it looks like the PC DLC won't hit until tomorrow...


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. August 2010)

Ok, danke.


----------



## alm0st (4. August 2010)

Echt 1A das Ganze  Werds im Hardcore Modus auf jeden Fall nochmal durch spielen


----------



## orange619 (5. August 2010)

Hat den DLC jez schon Jemand? Bei mir hat sich Steam noch nich gemeldet das ein patch heruntergeladen wurde, auch in den news steht noch nix, is es noch mal verschoben worden?


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2010)

Ein Kumpel von mir dachte er hat´s schon... Aber war nur ein Steam-Patch 

Hier sind ein paar Infos drin...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/76075-sammelthread-metro-2033-a.html

ist glaub ich verschoben worden...


----------



## alm0st (10. August 2010)

Mensch wo bleibt der denn bloß...? So eine Informationspolitik ist echt fürn ****** -.-


----------



## Painkiller (13. August 2010)

Ich hab im Netz nix neues dazu gefunden..... Sry...


----------



## MKay (21. August 2010)

Hoffma mal das das aber auch gut wird und nicht i-ein billig Addon ist, wie bei anderen spielen 
Achja: Wenn die noch nen MP Modi dazu packen, würd ich sogar 30€ blechen


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. August 2010)

Steam bietet den DLC immer noch nicht an, die haben offensichtlich (Bug) Probleme damit, das konnte man auch vor einigen Tage im net lesen.


----------



## Veriquitas (21. August 2010)

Dei Dingen die Umsonst sind sollte man sich nicht beschweren, nicht alle Entwickler sind so drauf.


----------



## mixxed_up (3. September 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Nein... Die Fortsetzung der Geschichte wird in Metro 2034 behandelt.




Leider nicht - Metro 2034 behandelt nicht die weitere Geschichte von Metro 2033, sondern die Geschichte von _Hunter_, Der am Anfang des Buches bzw. des Spiels vorkommt.


----------



## Gast1111 (3. September 2010)

Das find ich doch ne saubere Sache, anstatt wie andere Producer massenhaft Geld für ein DLC zu Verlangen gibts das hier Umsonst!
Gut so, und vor Allem Weiter So!


----------



## DM Design (3. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Leider nicht - Metro 2034 behandelt nicht die weitere Geschichte von Metro 2033, sondern die Geschichte von _Hunter_, Der am Anfang des Buches bzw. des Spiels vorkommt.



Kann ja trotzdem die Story von Metro 2033 weiter geführt werden halt mit einem anderen Charakter !


----------



## DM Design (3. September 2010)

Das DLC is da als Patch !!!

Edit sry doppelpost ...


----------



## mixxed_up (4. September 2010)

DM Design schrieb:


> Kann ja trotzdem die Story von Metro 2033 weiter geführt werden halt mit einem anderen Charakter !




Nein. Fast alles was mit Artjom und der Geschichte von Metro 2033 zu tun hat wurde in Metro 2034 bis auf einige Anspielungen fallen gelassen.

Daher auf Metro 2035 hoffen.

Btw. funktioniert mein Metro 2033 nach dem Patch nicht mehr.


----------



## DM Design (4. September 2010)

Toller Patch meins is wieder auf Russich eure gehen nicht mehr ....


----------



## mixxed_up (4. September 2010)

Wie fix ich das? Es will nicht mehr funktionieren, weder im kompatiblitäts noch im Admin Modus.


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. September 2010)

Hatte auch so meine Problemchen nach dem Update, Abstürze usw, nach zwei Systemneustarts liess sich das Game zumindest mal starten, Savegame natürlich futsch.

Hab also ein neues Spiel angefangen, ich war glücklicherweise erst bei Level 3 angelangt, dann fang ich halt nochmal von vorne an. 

Ich hatte schon beim Steam Update so ein komisches Gefühl, kostenloser Update-Stress der Marke "Schtiem"


----------

